# Just getting ready



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That should get loud, are you buying it in the Kicker prefab box already or are you building your own box for the two?


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Its the prefab box. I used to make boxes but the Kicker prefabs are actually pretty well built.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay I see, what made you go with Kicker, just wondering lol.


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

To be honest. I have a hookup on them. I ended up getting the subs, amp, wiring kit and remote bass knob for all about 400 bucks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not a bad deal unless it was used. Should get pretty loud if that's what you're looking for.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That's a pretty good deal for all of that. Good luck man.


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

It was all Brand New in Box. Got it all installed. SQ is actually pretty good. SO glad I installed the bass remote, this thing gets way to freakin loud. My setup in my Mustang is a Type R 10 with a Custom Box I built. Hits hard but this is really a lot more. I mean the Type R is 650RMS but this is pushing 1300RMS.... lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CanaryGT said:


> It was all Brand New in Box. Got it all installed. SQ is actually pretty good. SO glad I installed the bass remote, this thing gets way to freakin loud. My setup in my Mustang is a Type R 10 with a Custom Box I built. Hits hard but this is really a lot more. I mean the Type R is 650RMS but this is pushing 1300RMS.... lol


RMS power has nothing to do with volume, and I can tell you that box is tuned way too high to resemble any shred of sound quality. Not trying to trash your build but I've designed enough speakers, car audio systems, and SQ subwoofer enclosures to know that much. The RMS power rating of the subwoofers is simply the maximum thermal heat capability of that subwoofer. In a ported box, you can reach that if you're not careful, but with a good amplifier, you will reach mechanical limits far sooner than you will thermal limits. Your peaks will determine how far you can push the subs. 

It's loud because the port is tuned high enough. If you think that has good sound quality, you haven't heard a truly good sounding sub. If you're ever in the Chicago area, I have two pro audio 18" subs in the back of my Cruze that will redefine your understanding of sound quality. 

When it comes to output, you need to move air, plain and simple. Efficiency comes into play, but cone area is king at the end of the day. Augmented output from ports, transmission lines, or passive radiators helps when implemented well, but it's not easy to do so. 

Here's a test for you. Go to YouTube on a phone or laptop and search for "the kraken." Play that song on your subs. If you can make out every single note of that double bass at exactly the same volume as other notes, then you've got a decent sounding system. If it all just sounds like one big jumbled blur, you'll know what you're missing. Even headphones won't faithfully recreate this track. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol don't have to apologize. No its not what I consider absolute best SQ and yes its more of a SPL type setup. My Mustang is what I have that for. I have heard plenty of subs that are "good quality" subs before. But just like you said, just because you have a good subwoofer that doesnt mean it will sound good.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Here's a test for you. Go to YouTube on a phone or laptop and search for "the kraken." Play that song on your subs. If you can make out every single note of that double bass at exactly the same volume as other notes, then you've got a decent sounding system. If it all just sounds like one big jumbled blur, you'll know what you're missing. Even headphones won't faithfully recreate this track.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Is it supposed to be the kraken from the pirates of the Caribbean soundtrack? That's the first result I see in youtube.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, Hans Zimmer - The Kraken


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

queencitypr0 said:


> Is it supposed to be the kraken from the pirates of the Caribbean soundtrack? That's the first result I see in youtube.


Aye. Use Dave's link. This song is all natural double bass. No synthetic material here. It is very revealing. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hans sure can play .... what other splendors will you reveal . maybe to go buy some of 
The Black Label Society ....


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

brian v said:


> Hans sure can play .... what other splendors will you reveal . maybe to go buy some of
> The Black Label Society ....


I've been a big fan of Hans Zimmer for a long time. The movie industry will be crushed when he passes away, as I don't know of an equal replacement


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Vas is los comin ze here bitta . so should I cry now or later when you figure out how to open that can of worms that hans opened . 

There are plenty of talented composers my friend . few gifted musicians . now tell us about your vast knowledge of the musical arts ..
Have you even heard of The Black Label Society ?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck and more yuck 
Now twerk to that .


----------

